# cycling to work crease free



## tony higson (28 Feb 2008)

http://highson.wordpress.com/category/cycling-to-work/ I was looking for other peoples experiences when it comes to cycling to work. I find my clothes end up all creased does any one else have this issue and how do you get around it.


----------



## RufusA (28 Feb 2008)

I use an Eagle Creek folder - works IMHO very well at keeping smart clothes in a small neat state within a pannier / rucksack.

http://www.eaglecreek.com/accessories/packing_folders/

p.s. Or was this a question just to pimp your blog?

Rufus.


----------



## John the Monkey (28 Feb 2008)

Not really - I fold my shirts like they do in shops initially (i.e. laid flat, and arms then sides folded into the centre). If it's a monday, trews (folded in half lengthways, i.e. in profile (hard to describe this stuff  ) go in the middle and the whole thing is rolled and then placed in a carrier bag that goes near the top of my rucksack. As long as I'm careful with the folds, I find myself fairly crease free...


----------



## domtyler (28 Feb 2008)

I just leave everything at work. I take my shirts to a dry cleaner to be laundered and ironed, five at a time, and then take five dirties and pick up five cleans once a week. 

If you think that this sounds like an extravagance you'd be wrong. I pay £8 for five shirts in the City of London! I would bet that this is cheaper than taking them home, washing them in the machine, ironing and then carting them all back again. It is certainly a hell of a lot less hassle, and means that I do not have to worry about ironing on a Sunday night. 

I know a lot of places will charge more than double this, but if you look around you will find this service for this price or cheaper.


----------



## 4F (28 Feb 2008)

I take 2 weeks worth of clothes to work every other Friday in the car


----------



## ChrisKH (28 Feb 2008)

Suits at work. Iron shirts, fold. Fold in plastic bags. I have found the bags new shirts come in are ideal for travelling. I just re-use them and sellotape them up after each use. Then carry in a rucksack.


----------



## alecstilleyedye (28 Feb 2008)

monday: jeans, t-shirt, scrunts. jeans stay in locker (with resident work shoes) at the end of the day, with only clean scrunts and t-shirts making the daily trek. a clean towel makes the journey one day in two. the jeans come home friday night.


----------



## mondobongo (29 Feb 2008)

Shoes with boxers and socks at bottom of bag, jacket lightly folded sleeve to sleeve and then in half trousers folded in half and then half again on top. Fold my shirt like so from flat on bed take sleeve and fold over half of that side of the body repeat other siderepeat and fold length in half place gently at top of bag with tie. Unpack as soon as get in office have done up to 8 mile commute without looking like have slept in the suit.


----------

